# Interval International Offering Hyatt Key West Resorts on Gateways



## traveller28 (May 21, 2009)

Wow, I was surprised to see Interval has Hyatt Windward Pointe and Beach House offered on their Getaway Specials. I guess they must have a large inventory that they are trying to get rented.


----------



## applegirl (May 21, 2009)

Wow!!!!!  That is great.  What were the prices like?

Thanks for letting the rest of us know.  That's one of many things that makes TUG so great is we share the news about great sightings.

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## traveller28 (May 21, 2009)

The price is about the same as the maintenance fee. $995 and $1100


----------



## dvc_john (May 21, 2009)

And the dates I saw are mostly prime hurricane season.


----------



## traveller28 (May 21, 2009)

Just buy the insurance for $64 and you are covered for huricanes


----------

